# [SOLVED] Can't Install Software on Vista



## woodchopper88 (Dec 2, 2005)

Trying to run installation files (setup.exe for example) and I can't get anything to install on Vista.

Got this new laptop yesterday and managed to install a fair amount of stuff before encountering problems. Sometimes I click to run the installation file and nothing happens for at least ten minutes until it suddenly starts installing. Other times nothing happens at all.

I've disabled the annoying user account control and I'm logged in as the administrator. I can't figure out what the problem is. Any ideas? :4-dontkno


----------



## sjh (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Can't Install Software on Vista*

The problem is (or may be) that some programs that are not specifically designed for Vista dont ask for administrator access when performing certain tasks. Vista doesn't like that. Try right clicking the programs and selecting "run as administrator". Then it should install ok. I had the same problem and it worked for me in all but one case (Area 51 will not install on Vista).


----------



## woodchopper88 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Can't Install Software on Vista*

The programs I'm trying to install should work fine on Vista (latest Nero, latest Photoshop).

I've tried choosing 'run as administrator' and it seems to make no difference.


----------



## fearlest (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Can't Install Software on Vista*

EASY TAKE IT BACK TO THE SHOP AND SAY IT BROKEN ^_^

u got warranty right?


----------



## woodchopper88 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Can't Install Software on Vista*

That would mean sending it back to Dell and having no laptop for a while. It's not an option.

Surely there is something simple to solve this problem.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can't Install Software on Vista*

Hello. . .

A few questions, if I may...

1. Are you installing programs consecutively or concurrently?

2. Are you logged in under an administrative account created during the installation of Vista.. or did you activate Vista's "hidden" Administrator account and are using that?

3. Have you looked at Task Manager to see if the "setup.exe" that was just executed is in fact running (during the +/- 10 minute lag)?

4. Was there any program in particular that you intalled during which/after you first noticed problems? -or- 

5. Do you recall the last program that installed without any difficulties?

6. How many programs (approx) did you install up to the time these issues surfaced?

7. Have you been utilizing System Backup & Restore to make system restore points after each install or anywhere along the way?

8. During these periods of perceived system inactivity, does the mouse "sputter" and/or does the system appear to be non-responsive?

9. Have you checked Task Manager to see the current memory and CPU usage during this "non-responsive" period?

10. Have you experienced these same symptoms while performing non-installation tasks?

Thanks. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## woodchopper88 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Can't Install Software on Vista*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hello. . .
> 
> A few questions, if I may...
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## woodchopper88 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Can't Install Software on Vista*

I seem to have rectified the problem.

The two programs I couldn't install (Nero and Photoshop) are now installed. The problem was that I hadn't extracted the setup files properly.

Hopefully that's all it was.


----------



## Dusten04 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Can't Install Software on Vista*

Try uninstalling the last thing you installed before you had the errors
also try and check for a virus


----------



## vivekmsa1988 (Aug 6, 2008)

I've installed Win XP SP2 and vista sp1 , but everytime I try to install the drivers for my 8500GT graphics card, the system crashes.

I've tried installing from the driver cd, both autorun, and manually through device manager, & I've also downloaded the latest drivers from the nvidia website but the same thing happens. As I've only just installed the OS, there are no other previous drivers installed.

Half way through installation, the computer crashes, and rather than rebooting normally, the screen goes black, there is a flashing line in the top corner for a couple of seconds (as in DOS) before the screen goes black again. at this point I reset manually and I get the blue screen of death after seeing the windows logo for 10-15 seconds.

If I run it in safe mode, the driver appears to be installed in device manager, but everytime I run windows properly, it crashes at the same point (win logo).

Also, I should add that even before I installed XP, there were lines running vertically down the screen in DOS, and after installing XP the lines are still there to start with, including on the Windows logo startup screen. Once it gets to the blue 'welcome' screen the lines disappear and the visuals are normal, but do these lines suggest damage to the graphics card and could this be related to my driver problem?


----------

